# Cadac BBQ problems. Help needed



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all. Having some problems on site (except for the weather in great Yarmouth). With my brand new cadac carri chef. Hoping there is an experienced user out there

Problem is not enough gas seems to be getting through. It will get hot. But not enough to cook anything. I'm using my propane bottles from the mh. Tried both just in case one was getting low. I'm using the right regulator and hose length etc. I'm thinking it is most likely a faulty valve on the cadac itself.

Can't think of anything else to try. It's a pretty straightfoward process to set up

Any suggestions before I try n squeeze it back into it's box for a return and head off to the chippy?

Thanks

David


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you turning the gas control fully anti clockwise?I made that mistake.The knob actually turns about 6 full turns before it is fully open.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

My Safari Chef gets pleasantly warm, and will defrost a chop in a bit less than two hours . . . if the sun is shining!! 8O 8O

I am thinking of giving the jet a bit of "_encouragement_" if I can find a small enough drill bit - or maybe get the next size of jet and try that.

Will report back if I discover anything worthwhile. 

Dave


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

ovalball said:


> Are you turning the gas control fully anti clockwise?I made that mistake.The knob actually turns about 6 full turns before it is fully open.


I've just been turning knob anti clockwise until it ignited. Then back the other way. Instructions not great that come with it

I'll unpack it again and give that a go

Many thanks


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> My Safari Chef gets pleasantly warm, and will defrost a chop in a bit less than two hours . . . if the sun is shining!! 8O 8O
> 
> I am thinking of giving the jet a bit of "_encouragement_" if I can find a small enough drill bit - or maybe get the next size of jet and try that.
> 
> ...


Will you do mine when you have fixed yours? 8)


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi,
we have a cadac , the small ones  but i`ve installed a small temp guage in the lid. so when cooking can make sure its hot enough gas tmp about 400c no probs.

usually have it on half at least, unless its blowing the roaring forties ouitside then its in to the full oven  

tramp


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All
We have a cadac carri chef and its great too hot on max.
I use camping Gaz but have used calor (red & blue) and our hose is 1 meter. 

If you want me to compare anything on mine ie jet size etc (if its marked with size) just ask.

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No rush Chris, but it would be handy to know the jet size of yours - just in case that's the problem. :? 

Different model of barbie, but worth a try as a new jet couldn't cost much.

I love your pup BTW - what a little sweetie.

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Tip.. Always use the lid when cooking as this helps retain the heat and helps with the cooking enormously.

steve


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> No rush Chris, but it would be handy to know the jet size of yours - just in case that's the problem. :?
> 
> Different model of barbie, but worth a try as a new jet couldn't cost much.
> 
> ...


We have the Cadac and our problem was that it got too hot!
We have changed our procedure.

We normally use the hot plate either on the smooth side or the ridged side.
To start up we move the knob so that the blue pointer is at about 10 to the hour and light up.
We used to leave it there after lighting until it got hot.  
Now, after lighting we rotate the knob anto-clockwise so that the pointer is almost to the end of the yellow line.
The LID GOES ON and in 10 minutes it is ready for cooking.

The oiled/marinaded meat goes on with a satisfying sizzle and cooks slowly. After turning over the lid goes on until ready for serving.
We often turn off the gas and leave it to finish on the residual heat.

When we first used it we had it too high and the outside cooked too quickly with the inside undercooked. They do seem to take some getting used to but we love it.

We do in fact have two, one here at home used with a Calor butane bottle and one at our mobile home in France used with a French propane bottle.
Both seem to heat up at the same rate from the same gas flow setting.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Gillian, but ours is the Safari Chef and the knob is quite different. Ours looks a lot cheaper and nastier actually!! 8O 

To be honest I haven't really done much other than ensure that the jet is clear, and that no dead mice have fallen into the venturi tube. :roll: :roll: 

When I get around to sorting it properly I'll report back if I'm successful, as it seems quite a few folk with the Safari are finding it a bit pedestrian.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I only phoned Cadac today as I was having exactly the same problem. My old Carri Chef was superb but a bit to big for us, so we changed it for a Safari Chef and it is disappointingly cool in comparison. 
They (Cadac) said that the smaller model needs more pressure than the larger one. We run ours from the BBQ point on the van with 2mtrs of hose and they said that was the problem. They suggested shortening the hose, but I don't think reducing the pipe by 1 mtr will make much difference, but I will give it a try. 
They also said the BBQ was designed to be run with a small gas bottle alongside using 1 mtr of pipe. Running it from the BBQ point on the van will not give the performance it was designed to produce due to the loss of pressure over such a long distance. (from our bottle to BBQ point must be about 7mtrs? 

They did add DO NOT CHANGE/MODIFY the jet. The spare jet that comes with it is NOT suitable for UK use (different pressures)


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

HI
Had A Look at the jet but its not marked with a size.

Chris


----------

